# Does this sound right to anyone?



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

hello all,

I've been doing the strong lifts 5x5 work out now for 10weeks...

My weight when I started was 71kg (lost a lot of weight when I picked up an injury last November)

Diets pretty good eat 5-6times a day with a mix of everything I can get my hands on as I'm always hungry, plenty of water.

Weighed myself all the way through on the same scales at the gym and saved it in the app on my phone...

Week 5 I was 75kg so a 4kg increase 8.8lbs

and currently at week 10 I'm 78.5kg.... that's a 16lb increase since i started :/ I am bigger and now take a larger size in my jeans but didn't think I would get heavier that quickly!!

Does this sound right to you guys?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well done if that was your goal, you can't argue with the results you have achieved. What you might want to compare is your body fat and definition in the mirror for a true gauge of how much muscle you have gained.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

The fact you are a larger jean size would imply that your waist is bigger which would indicate some fat gain. That's a lot to gain in 10 weeks.

How do you compare definition wise? Mirror is the best gauge for it. If your looking fatter round the belly and face etc, the amount of lean muscle gained us arguable.

Before and after pics would show it clean cut too.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It won't all be muscle, that's for sure dude.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Agree with dorse and dave mirror is the best tool I hardly use scales really and as dorse said that won't be all muscle!

Wots your diet like and are you on anything ie:creatine becoz that holds water


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You hardly look in the mirror either, dont your frankie?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> You hardly look in the mirror either, dont your frankie?


Hahaha I don't possess one bj


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Hahaha I don't possess one bj


What did I say to you Frank yesterday when I got out the cab, lmao

No, the guys are right, use the mirror more than the scales, I'm 20lbs lighter than I was on Xmas day but I feel I look 10 x better!!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

cheers for the replies guys.

i think my goal is just building my strength back up for jiujitsu really.. injured my shoulder training with someone way out of my weight category!

There is fat there i dont expect it to be all lean muscle gains. but my abs are semi visible, arms are def bigger and chest and shoulders too.. legs are a lot bigger (noticed that trying to fit into jeans!)

I started pretty much with an empty bar and added weight each session until I couldn't do the set reps, I'm trying to break a 100kg squat and 125kg deadlift. so will just keep going until I'm up and around that (currently at 75kg squat and 85kg deadlift.)

i only do 5 exercises: Squats, bench press, overhead press, bent over row and deadlift.

diet wise.. i eat 5-6times a day with a big meal on an evening. basically been just eating as much as i can.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

how tall are you ghost?


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

5'8

I'll be upping the cardio once i feel my shoulders strong again. I'll be back thai boxing and jiujitsu twice a week but slightly shocked about my weight as i haven't got fat fat... probably just denser if that makes sense?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I would be cautious, years ago I bulked put on more fat than I realise and spent ages trying to strip it off!

Iv still not hit the same weight lean ad that was about 5 years ago! I was a fat fooker but I thought I was big an muscley how I was shocked when I realised!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

SX Dave said:


> I would be cautious, years ago I bulked put on more fat than I realise and spent ages trying to strip it off!
> 
> Iv still not hit the same weight lean ad that was about 5 years ago! I was a fat fooker but I thought I was big an muscley how I was shocked when I realised!


Yeah i know what you mean, heaviest ive ever been is 84kg and i got back down to 70kg within a few months of cardio and diet (and cycling to and from work) so dont have a problem dropping weight.. its just putting it on.. but then i look back ive been over training for pretty much all the time ive trained lol!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

They ain't to far off the weights I was from memory I know I hit 13.5stone! I just don't think I was much better off if any after I'd cut the fat. But you as me are now aware of this lol.

Iv carefully gained since and it's a much more efficient way IMO.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

jackswwagar said:


> Well, I am wondering because you wanted to be bulky and now you have achieved your goal but you still have doubt on this.


the doubt comes from the progress and how quickly its happened.. (or it may be I've been over training for such a long time, my body reacted well to this type of training)


----------



## jazzalbart (May 2, 2012)

I'm still confused that are you happy with it or are you wondering that how could it happen with you? But I would suggest you the increase in weight in not good enough for you. You should try to maintain yourself.

Cheap whey protein


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

jazzalbart said:


> I'm still confused that are you happy with it or are you wondering that how could it happen with you? But I would suggest you the increase in weight in not good enough for you. You should try to maintain yourself.
> 
> Cheap whey protein.


I initially thought the scales had broken lol










Bit geeky but heres a graph... 71kg to 80kg in 12 weeks :/ (granted there will be majority fat.. well hopefully not too much)

And love the cheeky edit from Extreme in regard to the cheap protien ha ha!

Jazz I ve used extreme products for well over a year now!


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

alleyjames said:


> dude. try to avoid every possible mean of cholestrol and fatty food, avoid drinks, unnecessary ice creams, juices, drinks(sepcially wine) try to use olive oil just 1 oer 2 spoon , try to take grill or steam food.


:clap2: already do mate, thanks.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Well its Good to hear that...... well done


----------

